# Water supply for Dubia colony



## JustBamboo (Apr 7, 2012)

I know people use water retaining crystals for this purpose but I don't like the idea of the chemical used to obtain this.
Thus I was wondering if I could use soaked sugar beet pellets - these expand loads when added to water and would also supply food as they are around 8% protein. I would of course be feeding roach chow too and other veg.
I have loads of these pellets as I feed them my horse as a source of roughage to his diet.
Any thoughts on this greatly appreciated.


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Should be fine, yes. They have an added advantage of being decently high in calcium too. Your roaches will likely be getting all the moisture they need from the fresh veg, but this added will help either way.


----------



## JustBamboo (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks, will give it a go


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

What 'roach chow' are you using ? Are you sure you are not in the middle of the USA and not in the middle of England (chow !!) 

I think you are totally correct to be concerned about those crystals. But as Jarich said, if you supply lots of veg and fruit, then they have water that way. I will be interested to hear how you get on if you try the beet pulp.


----------



## JustBamboo (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm using some I bought of the web but may make my own from ground up dry cat biscuits, cereals and other stuff or even use layers mash. Currently soaking sugar beet pellets, will let you know if they eat it


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks. Witout into the full heated debate, I have found that Dubia grow and breed extermely well on chicken mash, and I feel that it is best to use just vegetable protein sources, not cat/dog biscuits. 

I look forward to knowing how they get on with the beet pellets.


----------



## JustBamboo (Apr 7, 2012)

Not into heated debates, I like to ask questions (occasionally) and make what I want from the responses. I read other peoples posts and obtain information I want from them.
Not thought about the whole meat/vegetable protein aspect before - makes sense though.
I also feed my left over crested gecko food (and they get a complete diet - not baby food) to my small colony of roaches.
Have put the beet pulp in but not seen any near it yet


----------



## JustBamboo (Apr 7, 2012)

Well the beet pulp went down just fine, not a scrap left this morning - I either had very hungry roaches or they like it.
Bigger tray full going in tonight


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

layers mash and a good mix of fruit &beg.
keep things simple, no need for water crystals


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Exactly !


----------



## JustBamboo (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks, definitely not using water crystals as they seem to love the beet pulp and will be 'borrowing' some layers pellets from my sister as she keeps chickens


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

I buy around 80 kilos at a time, so I don't run out !

You might find that they struggle with hard pellets. Either crush them/put them in a blender, or wet a very small quantity, so they soften.


----------



## JustBamboo (Apr 7, 2012)

Not sure I will need that quantity of mash - only have a small colony.
Had planned on blending the pellets, but thanks for the advice 
Will have to tell my sister to buy mash not pellets in future to save me the hassle of blending


----------

